# Torres and his new hutch



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

is this better crofty ha ha?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a beautiful bunny, you dont see many like him, just out of curiosity where did you get him from? is he all or part himalayan?


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

pets at home actually. I think he is part himalayan not really sure. He is my first rabbit since i was about 10 ha ha.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh he is lovely, the hutch looks big enough as im sure he isnt in there much as he is far too cute


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Torres is such a stunner...and he looks like he could be the boss!!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

ohh Torres is beautiful!!!
You're sooo lucky to have such a pretty bunny!
Look at my scruffy bunch compared to that? :001_tt2:


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

we were just looking in pets at home and he came up to us so i had to have him. He is a cocky little bugger ha ha. Can we upload vids on here?
thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> we were just looking in pets at home and he came up to us so i had to have him. He is a cocky little bugger ha ha. Can we upload vids on here?
> thanks for the nice comments


i believe you can upload videos and haha my first (Poppet) was from [email protected]  good luck keeping it to just one


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes you can, im no expert at it, i have done it a couple of times but dont know how i did it lol!!

I think you have to upload the video to photobucket first then add the attachment in more or less the same way as you do a picture! But somebiody else may tell you an easier way!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

when he has been neutered ill get him a gf.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he would make beautiful baby buns with Miffy (shame ive had her done) .. and id end up wanting to keep him and all the babies... 

ahhh pets a home i wish theyd stop selling pets, maybe we should start a partition. Hope he is fit and well


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont want him done because i would love to breed him but im too inexperienced with rabbits.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> i dont want him done because i would love to breed him but im too inexperienced with rabbits.


Maybe you could just use him as a stud?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

as much as having baby buns would be amazing, u would struggle to find good homes for them even if they are so pretty, many people believe they can keep bunnies in boxes all day long and then wonder why their hands get chomped when they go to pick it up


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

aha i was asked why ive never bred with mine but tbh, the satisfaction of having them is enough, i couldnt part with the babies either! 
good luck


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Maybe you could just use him as a stud?


i wouldnt know how to go about this. He is a stud though isnt he ha ha


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> i wouldnt know how to go about this. He is a stud though isnt he ha ha


ha ha he certainly is! 

Im not too sure neither, maybe just advertise him as a stud or research on the internet or maybe one of the breeders on here could give you advice.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

even then you would want the baby buns to go to good homes, also he probably isnt 100% breeding stock perfect which would be why he was in a pet shop :blushing: sorry..... lol although he looks perfect to me, breeders can be so picky


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah true, i thought he wouldnt be in there if he was a pure breed or whatever. I have looked online at himalayans and he doesnt seem 100%. I just love his colour and physique.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he is very beautiful and slick lol


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Hutch looks fab and he is such a handsome boy!!!! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i wouldnt stud him as he could catch diseases from other buns.
i have used a stud before but he belongs to a friend and i know him to be healthy 

he is very handsome x


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

good point, i wouldnt know what to look out for. I just like the idea of a little Torres or 50 ha ha


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

How old is Torres? Has he had his jabs?


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

he is going on friday 

about 20 weeks.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

You should NEVER breed from a rabbit that you do not kow 3 generations on each side, as you can never be sure what problems you are breeding into the litter.

A high class breeder would be horrified of their rabbits being sold in pet shops and so, your rabbit was most likely a breeders off cast, a backyard breeder or an accidental litter.

I am horrified that people on this thread suggest breeding from him, knowing nothing of his background and just pecause "he is a pwetty colour"


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> You should NEVER breed from a rabbit that you do not kow 3 generations on each side, as you can never be sure what problems you are breeding into the litter.
> 
> A high class breeder would be horrified of their rabbits being sold in pet shops and so, your rabbit was most likely a breeders off cast, a backyard breeder or an accidental litter.
> 
> I am horrified that people on this thread suggest breeding from him, knowing nothing of his background and just pecause "he is a pwetty colour"


thats why questions are asked, thanks for your answer. Is that highhorse sturdy dont want you falling off 

Im new to this and wouldnt consider it unless i knew enough, its obvious i dont now.

i love my cast off, cheers


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> thats why questions are asked, thanks for your answer. Is that highhorse sturdy dont want you falling off
> 
> Im new to this and wouldnt consider it unless i knew enough, its obvious i dont now.
> 
> i love my cast off, cheers




Get used to it on here lol! x

Forums are for asking quetions as you say and thats how we all learn! Some people dont realise that others are less inexperienced than others sometimes x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

as breeding from him was only a joke there was no need to consider his genetics, and im sure pets at home would have to tell you who they brought him from anyway


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Andyt4 said:


> thats why questions are asked, thanks for your answer. Is that highhorse sturdy dont want you falling off
> 
> Im new to this and wouldnt consider it unless i knew enough, its obvious i dont now.
> 
> i love my cast off, cheers


It was not aimed at you, but the people encouraging you to do it.

All my rabbits are cast-offs, I did not intend to say that remark so you took offence, and to me, they are the most beautiful rabbits around 

Pets at Home buy from breeders who effectively breed from rabbits in the same way as Puppy farms


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> It was not aimed at you, but the people encouraging you to do it.
> 
> All my rabbits are cast-offs, I did not intend to say that remark so you took offence, and to me, they are the most beautiful rabbits around
> 
> Pets at Home buy from breeders who effectively breed from rabbits in the same way as Puppy farms


no offence taken, i know you meant well.


----------



## Lemoney.Ellie (Jul 10, 2009)

I would let my bunny breed from Torres  even if he is a cast off! Mine is too! 
Does it matter if you dont know 3 gen. not being ignorant but I bred my bun bun with a stud [email protected] and the litter were healthy and absoloutley gorg! 

Torres you lucky bunny! You get a new hutch and all these ladies! He certainly is a catch!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Lemoney.Ellie said:


> I would let my bunny breed from Torres  even if he is a cast off! Mine is too!
> Does it matter if you dont know 3 gen. not being ignorant but I bred my bun bun with a stud [email protected] and the litter were healthy and absoloutley gorg!
> 
> Torres you lucky bunny! You get a new hutch and all these ladies! He certainly is a catch!


Not knowing genetics could result in:


Incisor maloclussion (sp?)
Molar misalignment
Tear duct problems
Potential deformities
Peanuts if a double dwarf gene is passed on
Genetic Splay leg

To list a few.

They may have been healthy when you gave them away, but i have taken rabbits off of a "good" breeder, and 2 needed dentals at 11 weeks, one is now on daily medication for the rest of his life for chronic eye problems- and this rabbit had been bred from 

The majority of bun that come into rescue need their molars burred (filed) down thoug most is just the once. All through bad breeding.

I have a rabbit that will always stay with me as he ha to have dentals EVERY 4 weeks  This is due to bad breeding over and over. (61 rabbits came from the house)

Only (IMO) irresponsible people breed from animals they know nothing about their backgrounds.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like you have been very unlucky, i thought the majority of teeth problems were due to bad diet not genetics? I guess it can go both ways tho.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lemoney.Ellie said:


> I would let my bunny breed from Torres  even if he is a cast off! Mine is too!
> Does it matter if you dont know 3 gen. not being ignorant but I bred my bun bun with a stud [email protected] and the litter were healthy and absoloutley gorg!
> 
> Torres you lucky bunny! You get a new hutch and all these ladies! He certainly is a catch!


Jesus I really feel like giving up sometimes what an irresponsible post and absolutely awful statement. A good breeder knows 3 gens, some buns are not so lucky and you breed in many horrific genetic problems which vamp being a rescue sees all the time.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hey Andy that setup is fab!!!!!! 

He certainly is a stunningly handsome boy and once neutered definetely in need of a lady friend  x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> sounds like you have been very unlucky, i thought the majority of teeth problems were due to bad diet not genetics? I guess it can go both ways tho.


She runs a rescue hun, its all these backyard breeders that cause the problems, vamp just picks up the pieces.

Im not quite sure why certain people thought vamp was having a go (not aimed at you emzy) she does a fab job in rescuing hundreds of buns from people who are totally irresponsible and selfish, they do not think about the bunnies welfare at all. I thought her post was very polite, to the point and above all else completely the right advice unlike some others.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the main point to this problem stems from the pet shops, and friday ad sellers. 

If pet shops didnt sell bunnies then potential purchsers would be able to ask the breeders about health and temperament of parents as well as receiving pedigree stating the parents. 

If bunnies were advertised with the correct care information then I'm sure less people would buy them especially for their children. 

If all breeder cast offs were neutered before sale which I appreciate would be a lot of work in up keep, then accidents and irresponsible breeding and cross breeding would be significantly limited. Also buyers would get a decent idea of the size of their pet, and wouldn't fall for small fuzballs.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Lemoney.Ellie said:


> I would let my bunny breed from Torres  even if he is a cast off! Mine is too!
> Does it matter if you dont know 3 gen. not being ignorant but I bred my bun bun with a stud [email protected] and the litter were healthy and absoloutley gorg!
> 
> Torres you lucky bunny! You get a new hutch and all these ladies! He certainly is a catch!


And thats why there are so many buns in rescues! 

Never ever heard of [email protected] having stud rabbits! pmsl - their as bad as a backyard breeder! Its amazing how many people believe the crap that comes out of the [email protected] staff!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think most of their staff only work there because they like animals, they try their best to give advice, but might get small bonuses for meeting sales targets, therefor mislead people, also i dont think most of their staff stay there long enough to learn a lot


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lets not get into a pets at home debate, at the end of the day people that understand the problems rescues face with irresponsible breeders and the health problems resulting from it will advice anyone that does not know the full history of their rabbit and is not a professional breeder to not breed their rabbit. I hope they ignore some of the posts on this thread that are just ingnorant and in no way in the best interest of the rabbit.

As Ive said many times before I have no problem with breeders, as long as they know what they are doing and are responsible. Any breeders that sell to petshops are not in this category as far as im concerned.

Think Andy is sensible enough to pick out the advice here and enjoy his boy as a much loved pet..... might bunny nap him actually... he'd look nice next to dreamer :001_wub::biggrin:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Lets not get into a pets at home debate, at the end of the day people that understand the problems rescues face with irresponsible breeders and the health problems resulting from it will advice anyone that does not know the full history of their rabbit and is not a professional breeder to not breed their rabbit. I hope they ignore some of the posts on this thread that are just ingnorant and in no way in the best interest of the rabbit.
> 
> As Ive said many times before I have no problem with breeders, as long as they know what they are doing and are responsible. Any breeders that sell to petshops are not in this category as far as im concerned.
> 
> Think Andy is sensible enough to pick out the advice here and enjoy his boy as a much loved pet..... might bunny nap him actually... he'd look nice next to dreamer :001_wub::biggrin:


And Tink would look nice next to me! :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> And Tink would look nice next to me! :001_tt2:


ha ha ha ha ha ha sneaky


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> And Tink would look nice next to me! :001_tt2:


You're as bad as my sister shes always trying to steal her!!!  Im watching you!!! lol


----------

